# Remodel kitchen sink piping no vents



## JDSMaine (Feb 19, 2017)

Let’s see how you guys like to pipe up a kitchen sink, every one does it different.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

looks like crap go hire a plumber......


----------



## JDSMaine (Feb 19, 2017)

I’m a master plumber let’s see your credentials and pics.


----------



## JDSMaine (Feb 19, 2017)

Not here to tear apart others work, based off your profile it looks like you are. Genuinely like to see how others pipe up a kitchen cabinet. It’s not perfect by any means but it turned out pretty good for a remodel. My goal it to adhere to the plumbing code while ensuring proper function and saving the most space in the cabinet do the customer.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

JDSMaine said:


> I’m a master plumber let’s see your credentials and pics.


wouldnt know who you are since you didnt follow forum and post an intro...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

JDSMaine said:


> Not here to tear apart others work, based off your profile it looks like you are. Genuinely like to see how others pipe up a kitchen cabinet. It’s not perfect by any means but it turned out pretty good for a remodel. My goal it to adhere to the plumbing code while ensuring proper function and saving the most space in the cabinet do the customer.


and what profile would that be??


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

why in the world would you use barrel traps on a kitchen sink? whats the 2nd barrel trap for and how is that piped in?


----------



## JDSMaine (Feb 19, 2017)

They are called drum traps not barrel traps and they are the only legal trap to use for an unvented drain per UPC. They are legal if replaced not installed new like in this situation. In the UPC the dishwasher must be sepperatley trapped with an approved air gap fitting. There was no way to vent this drain properly at this time without going through other condo units.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

JDSMaine said:


> They are called drum traps not barrel traps and they are the only legal trap to use for an unvented drain per UPC. They are legal if replaced not installed new like in this situation. In the UPC the dishwasher must be sepperatley trapped with an approved air gap fitting. There was no way to vent this drain properly at this time without going through other condo units.



As you stated, the dishwasher requires an airgap per UPC. Where is the one you speak of? 

The UPC does not require it be separately trapped.
Plus, it doesn't allow air admittance valves.


Clean work but not to the code you reference.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

JDSMaine said:


> They are called drum traps not barrel traps and they are the only legal trap to use for an unvented drain per UPC. They are legal if replaced not installed new like in this situation. In the UPC the dishwasher must be sepperatley trapped with an approved air gap fitting. There was no way to vent this drain properly at this time without going through other condo units.



my state uses a modified IPC code, those traps( barrel/drum depends where you are as what they are called) are usually used in hair salons( or other like places) with an internal strainer to catch hair and junk before it collects in the pipes somewhere..


also with your install of them how the heck are you gona clean them out without flooding the cabinet?maybe the one that has a few inches to slide a pan under but the other one you can barley get the plug out its so close to the bottom..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Where's the hammer arrestor for the cold side why is the hot one is on the wrong side of the valve as it doesn't protect the faucet if you close the dishwasher valve?

Are you saying you do a renovation and you don't need to vent? That's a pretty odd code. Us you reno you can AAV vent if less than 1 wall and 1 ceiling needs to be cut PLUS you need a real existing vent.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Where's the hammer arrestor for the cold side why is the hot one is on the wrong side of the valve as it doesn't protect the faucet if you close the dishwasher valve?
> 
> Are you saying you do a renovation and you don't need to vent? That's a pretty odd code. Us you reno you can AAV vent if less than 1 wall and 1 ceiling needs to be cut PLUS you need a real existing vent.



looks like hammer arrestor is for dishwasher not the faucet, or both till you shut the DW off..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> looks like hammer arrestor is for dishwasher not the faucet, or both till you shut the DW off..


It will serve for both but needs to be relocated and one for the cold.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> Where's the hammer arrestor for the cold side why is the hot one is on the wrong side of the valve as it doesn't protect the faucet if you close the dishwasher.


Hammer arrestors are only required on quick close appliances like dishwasher, ice maker, and wash machines. In my area I barely see them on anything though.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

That would fail here just on the total lack of escutcheons. Do you never install them, or just when you're trying to show off your 'skill'?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> Hammer arrestors are only required on quick close appliances like dishwasher, ice maker, and wash machines. In my area I barely see them on anything though.


Here, they are needed for everything except the toilet and tub (no shower)and considering all the code rules... That means I create my self some extra work each time I go to someone's house. A good profit booster for me when they let me install them. This condo had none so I sent them a price and he'll talk to the committee and I may get 3-4 buildings with 4-6 condos each.

I buy arresters several dozens at a time.


----------



## MirMahmutovic# (Nov 4, 2018)

JDSMaine said:


> Let’s see how you guys like to pipe up a kitchen sink, every one does it different.


Just a few observations, from what I'm used to seeing
- no air chambers 
- you used multi turn shut off valves, lwe use quater turn shut off valves, which are a better product for me
- you ran what looks like to me soft copper into a shut off valve then into the 1/2 copper to the faucet not sure why not just hard pipe it all the way
- the drum traps are upside down, I understand why you did that but to me it would have been easier to lower you T in the back on your waste pipe because you can have a lot of **** build up in them. I see the clean out's on the bottom, but if you go to unscrew them they will leak all over the sink
- also I would have just looped the vent if I could not tie in to the common vent


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Drum traps classically utilized when venting is/was questionable. Currently with correct venting they aren't really needed (Illinois will not allow air admittance valves of any kind, fixtures must be vented to the DWV system). I hate to think how many old lead drum traps I have removed over the years when remodeling, since no venting was really installed on tubs, via lead ferrules receiving waste form the tub. Didn't really see them on showers.

To easy to get filled with solids. One thing for sure you can't siphon them out. Mechanical P-trap for me under cabinets.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Is purple primer required on PVC? We have to use purple primer.


This is why a lot of people don't post pictures; the haters pile on with negative criticisms.


I don't see a problem if it passes up there in Maine. But I would have used an AAV under that sink. Also, I would have used {2} 2"x2"x1 1/2" san tees; one being a street to stack them, then I would have used {2} p-traps.
And I did notice there isn't an escutcheon around the vertical drain line.


Hats off to you for a clean-out on top of the vertical stack.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

sorry dude, 
If one of my guys/subs had drilled holes in cabinets, then not used esc. plates and not vacuumed up the dust, I would be pissed... (but that's just me and what's expected of my workers, no matter if its metro housing or a high end client).
also- did you prime and or glue the joints?

as a Master Plumber, I expect top notch work from all of my guys/subs, where even the smallest detail dictates your quality of work and if I wlll use you again.
this is a cut throat industry where only the strong survive.. or at least make fat coin.


----------



## davidplumber (Feb 21, 2019)

JDSMaine said:


> Let’s see how you guys like to pipe up a kitchen sink, every one does it different.


provent:vs_mad: illegal :vs_mad:in NY:vs_cool:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

davidplumber said:


> provent:vs_mad: illegal :vs_mad:in NY:vs_cool:


wrong.. air admittance valves are legal..check section 917 of code book


----------



## davidplumber (Feb 21, 2019)

shtrnsdownhill said:


> wrong.. Air admittance valves are legal..check section 917 of code book


section pc 917
air admittance valves
reserve


----------



## davidplumber (Feb 21, 2019)

davidplumber said:


> section pc 917
> air admittance valves
> reserve


*Air Admittance Valve*. *Air admittance valves* are *used* to provided venting for soil and ventilating stacks - most types are for installation within a building, others are specifically designed for outside use. Those installed internally are generally fitted within rooms or the roof space.:vs_cool:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

davidplumber said:


> *Air Admittance Valve*. *Air admittance valves* are *used* to provided venting for soil and ventilating stacks - most types are for installation within a building, others are specifically designed for outside use. Those installed internally are generally fitted within rooms or the roof space.:vs_cool:


 thats right, so you dont know squat and was just proved wrong..oh by a licensed plumber, so go back to your code book and keep reading..


ill quote you here...
That was stupid idea license plumber who i was work first was stupid men .I LEARN Nothing from him. next i jump from company to company to learn Little be here and there. all license master plumber was stupid and primitive.
then i realize to open the book and start learning my self . That way i learn much more.of course experience from difference company is difference and is good but what you learn from the book NO any company will give it to you.
License plumber you all hearing me?


----------

